# Citizen? Bulova? Invicta? Seiko? What is the BESTof the BEST in the big brand 350-500 Range?



## Jpres888 (Mar 7, 2012)

So what is the best buy for an avid watch buyer that wants quality and style in this price range? In my opinion, Seiko is hard to beat. Their watches look great and work great. They last forever. There are a millon different styles amd models. But somehow "Japanese Quartz Movement" is not all that exciting.

For my money, I go big or I go Swiss. I think the Bulova Precisonist line is pretty freakin cool, although they may be kinda big (Anyone have a review on the Champlain 96B131? As far as size and how it wears on anyone that isnt a giant?)

Wenger/Victorinox (are they the same company??) I like their stuff. I wore one for a 6 mth peiod, it was adequate in every way. Worked perfect, quality look...etc)

Tissot? Hamilton? I heard these are good names, I just dont know anything about them. I have seen some Tissots and they look awesome. Is the quality there as well?

And lastly, for the record. I have always kinda been under the impression that Invicta was kinda a phoney. A suckers watch, if you will. Ive seen numerous friends show them off and I have never been too impressed quality-wise.

SO....What is the best watch for under 500 bucks???


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

I would still probably suggest Seiko. Look at their non-quartz offerings and you'll be surprised. Their vintage divers and chronographs are timeless classics and look just as good as if they were designed and made yesterday. However...their 007/009 divers are icons in the dive watch world.

Bulova...owned by Citizen...so not really Swiss. I think their Accutron houses Swiss movements though. 

Wenger/Victorinox...yes...VSA bought Wenger. Nice offerings...I've had a few in the past and really can't complain about them at all. Their quartz offerings are a pretty good value and can be found at less than $200. 

Tissot and Hamilton...in my opinion they are both very good entry level Swiss watches. These companies have a lot of history behind them and are well regarded...you really won't hear anything bad about them. Look at the Tissot LeLocle...in my opinion one of the nicest dress watches in the affordable category. Same goes for the Hamilton Jazzmaster...nice entry level watch that you really can't go wrong with.

Invicta...you are right...might as well burn your money. 

I will also suggest you look into Christopher Ward. I don't own one but have heard many good things about them around here. 

Another suggestion I have is to look at the WRUW threads to get an idea of what style of watches you are drawn towards...this will eliminate the possibility of ending up with a bunch of watches that you "thought" you liked but as your tastes get more defined you realize that you don't.

I'm sure others will chime in but that's my 2c.

And welcome to the forum...you'll have fun here. We argue...drool...complain...and lust over watches...but you'll find that we're a pretty cool bunch.


----------



## Jpres888 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have no iddea why, but I am really tempted by the Bulova Precisonist series. No good?


----------



## econdreras (Dec 25, 2011)

Let the Invicta bashing begin!

-Ed-
sent from my mobile device


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Jpres888 said:


> I have no iddea why, but I am really tempted by the Bulova Precisonist series. No good?


it's a nice watch, but non-sapphire crystal and too-short seconds hand are a bit of a bother. I owned one, did a review with video here: 
Bulova Precisionist Review - webWatchWorld

I'm waiting for them to come out with some "better" (classic) designs and I'd buy another.

But here's my current pick in your criteria/price range:


----------



## Jpres888 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ehhh... Its OK but in this price range I think I would want a stainless braclet. Im kinda partial to chronographs too, for no other reason other than they look really cool. I work in downtown Atlanta, my biggest customers being lawyers. So I guess Im looking for a little bling as well... But Subtle bling. Quality bling.


----------



## econdreras (Dec 25, 2011)

If you want a chronograph under $500, it will be quartz. 

-Ed-
sent from my mobile device


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

The Seiko SARBs are the kings of that price point, although I'd also recommend buying used, which opens up the range of possibilities. Used is also the only way you'll find a mechanical chrono for under $500.

I'd also check out Christopher Ward.

I'm sorry, but I find the Precisionists ugly. Great watches from a technical point of view. But ugly.


----------



## Formerguide (Apr 12, 2011)

Sub $500 is a category with immense opportunities. Firstly, I would eliminate all of the "fake" brands with inflated MSRP's and horological claims. Not trying to start a war, answers can be found in numerous other threads, but brands like Invicta, Swiss Legend, Sturhling, etc... should be dismissed out of hand.

Tissot and Hamilton are fine brands, especially Hamilton. Both lower brand a of the Swatch group, both use ETA movements (some made specifically for those brands) quality throughout their collections at all price points. The Tissot PR516 Chrono may be right up your alley. Other than some Citizen Eco Drives, this is the only quartz piece left in my collection, but I really do like it, especially in the field. Sapphire, metal bracelet with hidden deployment, I think I paid like $375 new from an AD.

Can't go wrong with Seiko, though I am not as high as some of the fanboys are on this brand. Citizen Eco Drives are a lot of watch for the money, some Bulova autos are nice. Orient makes a fine watch, their autos are very competitive price wise, though I have switched out the bracelets/straps on every Orient I have.

Do your research, narrow what you like as far as tastes and usage, and you will be fine. Also, while metal bracelets are fine, don't equate bracelets with value necessarily. Some VERY nice watches come on straps, it is not a means of cost cutting, oftentimes it is simply style or function.

Good luck, let us know what you decide upon! FYI, below is a pic of my Tissot for reference if that helps, I think it may be a good choice for you.

Dan


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

I like my Tissot Visodate though it looks like you're looking for something less subtle. Tissot, Hamilton or Seiko - can't go wrong. I think they're a cut above Invicta.


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

Formerguide said:


> Sub $500 is a category with immense opportunities. Firstly, I would eliminate all of the "fake" brands with inflated MSRP's and horological claims. Not trying to start a war, answers can be found in numerous other threads, but brands like Invicta, Swiss Legend, Sturhling, etc... should be dismissed out of hand.
> 
> Tissot and Hamilton are fine brands, especially Hamilton. Both lower brand a of the Swatch group, both use ETA movements (some made specifically for those brands) quality throughout their collections at all price points. The Tissot PR516 Chrono may be right up your alley. Other than some Citizen Eco Drives, this is the only quartz piece left in my collection, but I really do like it, especially in the field. Sapphire, metal bracelet with hidden deployment, I think I paid like $375 new from an AD.
> 
> ...


OH yeah,Just what i was gonna say.Get the Tissot PRS 516,soooo nice


----------



## econdreras (Dec 25, 2011)

mikeynd said:


> OH yeah,Just what i was gonna say.Get the Tissot PRS 516,soooo nice


That is a nice looking watch. Is the bracelet on that watch decent? I have a Tissot Classic Dream and I was very disappointed in the bracelet. I was probably expecting too much, but it is just so flimsy and cheap feeling.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

econdreras said:


> I have a Tissot Classic Dream and I was very disappointed in the bracelet. I was probably expecting too much, but it is just so flimsy and cheap feeling.


I don't understand why manufacturers don't provide a reasonably well-made, solid link bracelet these days. 
When you can readily buy an inexpensive, decent, solid, aftermarket ss bracelet, there's no real reason (absent purposeful differentiation of upper and lower tier models/brands) a manufacturer needs to do this.

A cheap-feeling bracelet can really ruin the experience of an otherwise nice watch.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

In that price range, most of the Accutron bracelets are extremely nice, most are all solid link and great quality. Way better than most of the others listed above. Some of the Seiko's bracelets are not as good as others, but a used SARB would rock compared to the other options IMO. 

C Ward also has good watches in that price range and a little more unique compared to the mass produced other lines. 

Finally I agree with Formerguide, the Citizen Eco Drives are really well constructed watches for the price. I have a titanium Eco Drive, the 55H and for the last six months it runs dead on (+/-2 sec) no matter what, and has been easily as accurate as my expensive Swiss and German stuff. Really like that watch.


----------



## Formerguide (Apr 12, 2011)

econdreras said:


> That is a nice looking watch. Is the bracelet on that watch decent? I have a Tissot Classic Dream and I was very disappointed in the bracelet. I was probably expecting too much, but it is just so flimsy and cheap feeling.


Bracelet is pretty decent, solid links, nice clasp, seems fine to me. I'm not super picky on metal bracelets, the way I am on leather straps, but the Tissot seemed right in line with others in that price range.

I really like that watch, it is my go-to "in the field" watch due to it's durability and toughness.

Dan


----------



## jilgiljongiljing (Jun 20, 2011)

VSA have very nice bracelets and so far I havent had a bad one. I like the Precisionist, but I'll only get one if its properly discounted, there have also been reports of the crystal fogging up on the inside so thats something worth keeping in mind. I like Wenger, but their quality isnt quite upto VSA level and I'd pick VSA over wenger any day. Citizen is great but eco drive is kinda boring (read not automatic), but if you dont mind not having an auto, they are really reliable and make some nice watches. Seiko auto's as you move up in price point are real nice, but in general their case sizes tend to be on the smaller side. For under 500 bucks, Tissot, Hamilton are worth considering for 3 hand autos (you arent going to get an auto chrono unless you buy a swatch). No personal experience with C.Ward but they seem popular here. Also look at Orient, their stuff is priced well for the quality you get.


----------



## Prince Babel (Apr 3, 2011)

If you're playing in the 500 range, Tissot is the way to go.

I have a Tissot Le Locle with a black dial and Arabic numberals. It's polished SS with a bracelet and an ETA movement. It's my most reliable automatic, it's simple but has a strong presence, and it's small enough for a thin wrist like mine but big enough to work just as well on a bigger wrist. The Le Locle is just an all around good watch. My only problem is that is doesn't have lume, but I think that would take away the Le Locle's timeless and dressy feel.

Couldn't recommend it more. It's Swiss, it comes from a good and reliable company, has a time tested movement, and goes with anything. 

Tissot also has some other great watches but I wouldn't want anything but the Le Locle.


----------



## Roller.959 (Nov 29, 2011)

econdreras said:


> If you want a chronograph under $500, it will be quartz.
> 
> -Ed-
> sent from my mobile device


Not necessarily the case. Accutron 7750s have been known to be available at sub $500 prices, in which case I'd consider those, specifically the Gemini's, the best buy at $500. Of course, the price is not MSRP and not always available. Then again, the same could be said for any of these brands.

I also like Tissot, Hamilton, and VSA automatic offerings at $500.


----------



## Jpres888 (Mar 7, 2012)

So I am pretty much sold on Tissot I think they are sick!!!


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

If you want quartz, the best way to go is Citizen (actually, at any price, but yes, below 500 as well). If you want mechanical, Orient. 

I'm speaking as objectively as possible here. What designs you like best and so on, are of course, subjective and totally your call.


----------



## tevams (Mar 7, 2012)

I have to agree, I think that some of the brands you mentioned have price tags that are inflated and posted with a huge discount to attract the general public, like that Invicta brand.

I think that you are better of getting a cheaper priced Tissot than invest on a heavily priced Invicta piece. You could check their simple feedback over at Amazon and see how the people they were able to fool are keeping up with it.


----------



## Jpres888 (Mar 7, 2012)

So here is what I have come up with after much searching on Amazon tonight. Any advice, reviews, and suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Also anything I missed that is in line with these? I really only looked on Amazon, are there some other good sites?

Planning on pulling the trigger sometime tomorrow. Look forward to the advice!


 *Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241315 Chrono Classic Silver-Tone Dial Watch* - Victorinox Swiss Army

Only 1 left in stock--order soon.
Shipped from: Princeton Watches 
Delete · Save for later 
$259.00 
You save:
$266.00 ( 51%) 
 











Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241120 Classic Chronograph Blue Dial... was removed from Shopping Cart. Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241120 Classic Chronograph Blue Dial... has been moved to Save For Later.


 *Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241120 Classic Chronograph Blue Dial Watch* - Victorinox Swiss Army

In Stock 
Eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping
This will be a gift (Learn more) 







 
Delete · Save for later 
$290.00 
You save:
$235.00 ( 45%) 
 











Swiss Army Men's Chrono Classic Watch #241122 was removed from Shopping Cart. Swiss Army Men's Chrono Classic Watch #241122 has been moved to Save For Later.


 *Swiss Army Men's Chrono Classic Watch #241122* - Victorinox

In Stock 
Eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping
This will be a gift (Learn more) 







 
Delete · Save for later 
$295.00 
You save:
$230.00 ( 44%) 
 











Seiko Men's SNA411 Flight Alarm Chronograph Watch was removed from Shopping Cart. Seiko Men's SNA411 Flight Alarm Chronograph Watch has been moved to Save For Later.


 *Seiko Men's SNA411 Flight Alarm Chronograph Watch* - Seiko

In Stock 
Eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping
This will be a gift (Learn more) 







 
Delete · Save for later 
$237.73 
You save:
$237.27 ( 50%) 
 











Citizen Men's AT1180-56L Chronograph Eco Drive Watch was removed from Shopping Cart. Citizen Men's AT1180-56L Chronograph Eco Drive Watch has been moved to Save For Later.


 *Citizen Men's AT1180-56L Chronograph Eco Drive Watch* - Citizen

In Stock 
Eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping
This will be a gift (Learn more) 







 
Delete · Save for later 
$296.25 
You save:
$98.75 ( 25%) 
 











Tissot Men's T0444172103100 T-Sport PRS516 Quartz Silver Chronog... was removed from Shopping Cart. Tissot Men's T0444172103100 T-Sport PRS516 Quartz Silver Chronog... has been moved to Save For Later.


 *Tissot Men's T0444172103100 T-Sport PRS516 Quartz Silver Chronograph Dial Watch* - Tissot

In Stock 
Eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping
This will be a gift (Learn more) 







 
Delete · Save for later 
$350.37 
You save:
$174.63 ( 33%) 
 











Tissot Men's T17158652 PRC 200 Chronograph Watch was removed from Shopping Cart. Tissot Men's T17158652 PRC 200 Chronograph Watch has been moved to Save For Later.


 *Tissot Men's T17158652 PRC 200 Chronograph Watch* - Tissot

In Stock 
Eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping
This will be a gift (Learn more) 







 
Delete · Save for later 
$309.00 
You save:
$186.00 ( 38%) 
 











Tissot Men's T17158642 T-Sport PRC200 Chronograph Stainless Stee... was removed from Shopping Cart. Tissot Men's T17158642 T-Sport PRC200 Chronograph Stainless Stee... has been moved to Save For Later.


 *Tissot Men's T17158642 T-Sport PRC200 Chronograph Stainless Steel Blue Dial Watch* - Tissot

In Stock 
Eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping
This will be a gift (Learn more) 







 
Delete · Save for later 
$296.60 
You save:
$178.40 ( 38%)


----------



## coolcabincrew (Feb 15, 2012)

From the choices you've listed, I would go with the Tissot PRC200. It's very thick and solid and has very strong wrist presence. You should probably try it on with a formal shirt because there's a chance it won't fit under your cuff. But if you're not too particular about buying into a certain brand, you could give Chinese mechanical watches a look. You can pick up some really nice dress watches within your budget. You could have a look at PerpetuaL, Alpha or Seagull. But if it's your first watch then maybe you'd want to stick to something more conventional


----------



## Formerguide (Apr 12, 2011)

PRS516 or the Seiko Flight Alarm, which I also think is a fine looking watch. While perfectly good watches, I personally cannot connect with the Victorinix/Wenger line, due in large part to not wanting m watch, luggage and laptop bag to share the same emblem... Just a personal issue mind you.

Good luck, I say Tissot or Seiko!

Dan


----------



## youcannotbeserious (Jan 5, 2010)

Of this group, I like Seiko the most- I have a 7 year old kinetic diver with a sapphire crystal from Japan that I abuse. However, every watchmaker tells me Citizen builds a better product. My 2 cents.


----------



## Roller.959 (Nov 29, 2011)

PRC-200 by far. Love mine. As said, great wrist presence, not overly busy, just really well done. My wife...who never comments on my watches, stated out of the blue the other day that she really liked how it looks. Rare! If you are looking at the Vicky Chrono Classic, I recommend the grey dial. Of the Chrono Classic's, the grey dial is the most striking in person. Here is the photo:



















Good Luck!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Well, there is a BIG difference in options between the low end of your range $300, and the high end $500 (especially if you can push close to $600). For $500+ if you shop carefully you can find any number of nice Hamilton options. You could even pick up a Rado Diastar on the grey market. Oris would probably have a couple lower end models that might be had. Stowa has really nice options for $600. Tissot is another option. Seagull makes some very very well finished watches for quite reasonable prices. 

Personally, if I had $400-$500, I would not even be considering Citizen, Bulova, Invicta, or even Seiko (even though I know they make some movements as good as any out there). I would not even probably be looking at Victorinox Swiss Army because there would be the above options if I shopped carefully. Invicta would not be on my radar screen. To me, they make huge gimmicky automatic stuff without sapphire crystals that are targeted at an audience who doesn't know a lot about watches. Either drop some more cash and get to $400 or so, or if not, buy a very respectable Seiko. 

At the lower end of your range, you are a bit limited for automatic choices, but a greymarket Hamilton could probably be had for $300+. Seiko is a solid choice here. If you decide to go quartz, a museum dial Movado is classic and recognizable (despite what naysayers say). Citizen offers numerous choices here.


----------



## whitestardan (Jan 2, 2012)

If you're looking for quartz, those Tissots are right about where you want to be. Except for your budget, I'd be looking at a Tissot T-Touch instead of a PRS anything.










If you want an automatic for that kind of money, I'd check out a Deep Blue. For the money, you're not going to find a better watch than what they offer. They have some quartz chronos, but their bread and butter is automatic divers. Plus they use Superluminova and Tritium Tubes in a lot of their watches.

Deep Blue Watches | Home


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

Before you buy anything, google "Seiko Sumo Seiya Japan". The Sumo is one of the best "value for money" watches out there. They are a tad bit over $500 usually, but likely worth 2x the MSRP in any event. The Seiko skx171 cost much less ( although it has a simple movement w/o hacking or hand winding capability ) but still looks good as well.


----------



## Jpres888 (Mar 7, 2012)

Went with the Blue PRC200. Im pretty excited even though it was at the low end of my range it will be by far the nicest watch I have ever owned. Thanks so much for all the advice!


----------



## Roller.959 (Nov 29, 2011)

Jpres888 said:


> Went with the Blue PRC200. Im pretty excited even though it was at the low end of my range it will be by far the nicest watch I have ever owned. Thanks so much for all the advice!


Congrats! You now owe us photos. Like right now. As in not when you are ready...when we are ready...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

You can find a Bulova 96a113 for $150 right now. They have a Miyota auto. Mine is extremely accurate. Not saying they all are, but mine is deadly accurate. I gain about 5 seconds a week. It is also a beautiful watch with a great band.

I also have a Hamilton Navy GMT that I picked up new for $435. That is obviously a cool watch of very good value. 

I also have Christopher Ward C40 Speedhawk that was like $580 or so on sale with the Valjoux 7750. They are more expensive now, but what I'm saying is that I know CW to be a very good quality brand. Can't go wrong with CW either.

Good luck and be sure to let us know what happens.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Depending on your preference for style I'd say Tissot ans Seiko are your best bets, followed very closely by Citizen.


----------



## Bud001 (Dec 18, 2008)

Roller.959 said:


> PRC-200 by far. Love mine. As said, great wrist presence, not overly busy, just really well done. My wife...who never comments on my watches, stated out of the blue the other day that she really liked how it looks. Rare! If you are looking at the Vicky Chrono Classic, I recommend the grey dial. Of the Chrono Classic's, the grey dial is the most striking in person. Here is the photo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got the one in blue dial. It is very very nice. Good heft and not too large.

JPres you must have copied my watch list since it is practically identical. I would have gone for the Tissot PRS but i want something blue this time around. The VSA Alliance would be a nice choice too.


----------



## Jpres888 (Mar 7, 2012)

So being new to the site, I can only hope you guys that have given your advice and helped me out, recieve some sort of notification on this old post. So...funny story. I went with the blue PRC as stated, I was a freakin kid on Christmas morning waiting on Amazon to deliver my watch, tracked it all the way. You can imagine my dissapointment when it finally tracked delivered, I rushed home from work, only to find it wasnt there. Or anywhere. Ha i must have walked my house checking every bush 3 times. BUT...after a few calls with Amazon and Fed-ex, my (replacment) new watch arrived today. And dont worry. Pics soon to follow!!!

PS---I very nice guy named Kevin (the Fed-ex delivery guy) followed up and tracked me down on his own time to find the package. Turns out he delivered it to 1390, not 1490. Simple mistake, but that turns out to be the 14-16 yr old lil .... on the block, and he has thus far been unable to recover the first watch. That little jerk-off probably has NO idea what he has. I sincerly hope Kevin does not lose his job.


----------



## Jpres888 (Mar 7, 2012)

So, here she is!


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

Owning your referenced Precisionist, Seikos, and Citizens, having to choose just one, it'd be my Eco-Drive Citizen. Prob my AT though I like my Moon Phase better.

I've never had a problem with any of the stated brands. But I find my current Citizen more accurate. And, I love that I never have to worry with a battery.

And, I admit to owning two Invictas. NEVER pay MSRP for an Invicta. Saw my Invicta Reserve Pro-Diver that is my beater watch, on display at Penney's for several hundreds more than the $150 I paid shipped overnight. Feel bad that people don't know better.

EDIT: oh! I see you got a Tissot. Missed that in your choices. Got one of those and it's nice too. Blue on gold. Congrats


----------



## Jpres888 (Mar 7, 2012)

One more for you watch freaks! haha


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

Jpres888 said:


> One more for you watch freaks! haha
> View attachment 654400


VERY NICE. 
I like it.


----------



## Jpres888 (Mar 7, 2012)

So, in actuality, I freakin love it. The first day I wore it to work, I expected a million complements (i got 1 from a fellow watch lover, older guy, has an Oris auto? Cruel, sick watch ignorant world... SharkStores - Watches) <<<<--- Post from 3_16_12. Invicta 1538 Reserve Subaqua Venom Collection Swiss Made Chronograph Retrograde Flame Fusion 1000M Mens Watch + Extra Rubber StrapMSRP: $2495.00. On sale for $359?! Sickening.

I will admit that 1 of the day I was waiting for the replacment, I went to a jewlery store to see it in person. And I kind of fell in love with the blue PR 516. They only had mine in the black. Both the lowest I could talk down the price was $475 which was ALOT off what is was marked. Grass is always greener I guess haha. I just love that I found this site and there are others out there like me. I am reletivly sure I will collect watches, well forever.

So my meager collection now includes:
My badass PRC 200
A pretty generic but cool older Seiko Chrono that is out of batteries and in my desk drawer for far to long (will give model number soon)
A really scratched up and a little ugly gold blue and silver Seiko Kinetic my rents got me for College Graduation (I think its in my golf bag...maybe?)
I HUGE black Swiss Legend Chrono...sigh....

So, as happy as I am with my best and most recent purchase, I wonder how long till I realixe. I dont own an AUTOMATIC. Ha guess thats for another post. This was awesome, LOVE this site!


----------



## Jpres888 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just figured Id throw you in particular a little extra love. I hope you got a notification and checked out my pics of my final decision. But Im pretty sure it was THIS photo ( of your badass watch) that made me go Tissot. Cheers!


----------



## Jpres888 (Mar 7, 2012)

Freakin sweet man. I envy your collection


----------



## gettingstarted (Feb 2, 2012)

i seem to get the sense from people that the very early invicta's are pretty good, but it's all downhill for the recent ones. true?


----------



## Jpres888 (Mar 7, 2012)

q


----------



## deluxeswiss (Mar 8, 2012)

Jpres888 said:


> Just figured Id throw you in particular a little extra love. I hope you got a notification and checked out my pics of my final decision. But Im pretty sure it was THIS photo ( of your badass watch) that made me go Tissot. Cheers!


Sweet timepiece Mate. I am delighted for you!


----------



## Tmblweed (Mar 8, 2010)

Seiko SKA371 is a very good all around choice, a bit beefy and heavy for some though. Black, yellow or orangr (Japan only) are the colors I think.


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats on your new blue PRC200. See... isn't this fun?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

bluloo said:


> I don't understand why manufacturers don't provide a reasonably well-made, solid link bracelet these days.
> When you can readily buy an inexpensive, decent, solid, aftermarket ss bracelet, there's no real reason (absent purposeful differentiation of upper and lower tier models/brands) a manufacturer needs to do this.
> 
> A cheap-feeling bracelet can really ruin the experience of an otherwise nice watch.


Yeah, the bracelet on my Hamilton Khaki King was on the light side, so I ended up swapping in a leather strap for the "House M.D." look.


----------



## bananabender (Jan 25, 2014)

bluloo said:


> I don't understand why manufacturers don't provide a reasonably well-made, solid link bracelet these days.
> When you can readily buy an inexpensive, decent, solid, aftermarket ss bracelet, there's no real reason (absent purposeful differentiation of upper and lower tier models/brands) a manufacturer needs to do this.
> 
> A cheap-feeling bracelet can really ruin the experience of an otherwise nice watch.


The *only* reason for using a cheap bracelet is to get you to buy a (much) more expensive watch. [A high quality solid end links bracelet has a* wholesale price of less than $1 *in China (minimum 1000 units).]

The cost of adding a quality bracelet is only a few cents per watch. However the retail price of a watch often increases by hundreds, or even thousands, of dollars mainly to get a better bracelet.


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

bananabender said:


> The *only* reason for using a cheap bracelet is to get you to buy a (much) more expensive watch. [A high quality solid end links bracelet has a* wholesale price of less than $1 *in China (minimum 1000 units).]
> 
> The cost of adding a quality bracelet is only a few cents per watch. However the retail price of a watch often increases by hundreds, or even thousands, of dollars mainly to get a better bracelet.


We have different definitions of "high quality bracelet"!


----------



## Chris19delta (Jan 30, 2014)

Def not invicta, they're a cut below the other 3 mentioned. Of those personally I like Seiko.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

For the price, your best bet is a Citizen EcoDrive, one of their atomic perpetual models with sapphire crystal. For a little higher, I'd recommend an Oceanus. Seiko is really getting far behind Citizen & Casio in terms of quartz, save for the Astron. 

I'm not sure why you have issues with Japanese Quartz. They clearly outperform their Swiss counterparts. BTW, Bulova is a sub-brand of Citizen, and will house a Citizen movement. 

I don't see a reason to get a non-in-house watch (Invicta, Victorinox, CK, etc.) unless there's a model that you really like.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

dilal said:


> BTW, Bulova is a sub-brand of Citizen, and will house a Citizen movement.


Some do, but all of the modern Bulova Accutron watches I have seem to use either ETA or Rhonda movements. Only one of the modern Bulovas I have uses a Miyota FS00-Y0A movement.

Some examples:

2005 Telluride 26C07 with an ETA E20.321
2005 Bulova Accutron 26C10 Gemini ETA-7750
2008 Bulova Accutron 63A103 Kirkwood ETA-2824 but newer ones will use the Sellita SW-200
2009 Bulova Accutron 64B112 Stratford ETA 251,272
2010 Bulova Accutron 65C100 Exeter RONDA 7003.L


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

jar said:


> Some do, but all of the modern Bulova Accutron watches I have seem to use either ETA or Rhonda movements. Only one of the modern Bulovas I have uses a Miyota FS00-Y0A movement.
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> ...


Good to know. Thanks for the information. Do the precision series use Citizen movements? (the ones with the smooth seconds hands)


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

rfortson said:


> View attachment 1372537


LOL, strong 2yr bump.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

dilal said:


> Good to know. Thanks for the information. Do the precision series use Citizen movements? (the ones with the smooth seconds hands)


Yes, the Precisionist movement is a Miyota.


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

To me Bulova made some good classic watches back in the day but today they all rate the same IMO, now i know Seiko does make one supper dupper watch now but if joe public saw a Seiko on your wrist they would assume its a £200 watch or dropped out of a xmas cracker. Anyone on here would know the Seiko Grand was a very classy quality watch but most of the public would assume "it's only a Seiko" so to me all the same. 

In My Opinion as said


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

Sodiac said:


> it's a nice watch, but non-sapphire crystal and too-short seconds hand are a bit of a bother. I owned one, did a review with video here:
> Bulova Precisionist Review - webWatchWorld
> 
> I'm waiting for them to come out with some "better" (classic) designs and I'd buy another.
> ...


I have this watch and love it...

I don't own any current Bulova models so can't speak for them, but I do own more than 2 of each of the other three brands. At $500 or less, I would say that Seiko and Citizen are very close. I think Citizen pulls ahead in the quartz arena while seiko has an advantage in mechanical watches in that price range. But the differences are negligible. Choosing between an Eco drive and an SARB series. Invicta is way down the list and I would not even consider it when comparing it to these two brands.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

I would suggest Casio as well, but they don't use sapphire crystals in that price range. They excel in movement design though, better than both Seiko and Citizen, IMHO.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Jpres888 said:


> I have no iddea why, but I am really tempted by the Bulova Precisonist series. No good?


You do realise that Bulova is Citizen's high end stuff right?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

chuasam said:


> You do realise that Bulova is Citizen's high end stuff right?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Haha, no, no. The Citizen / Chronomaster is Citizens high end stuff


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

stevenkelby said:


> Haha, no, no. The Citizen / Chronomaster is Citizens high end stuff


Yup. And add Attesa and Exceed in between. There are some solid gold Exceed models.


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

And Campanola is right up there with The Citizen at the top. Bulova is actually quite low end, as the build quality even on lower end Citizens is better than Bulova.


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

I wouldn't say all Citizen models are better built than Bulova's. Bulova makes some really nice watches, some definitely better than lower-end Citizen's. Actually, I'm not sure what we're comparing, a Bulova is a Citizen after all.


----------



## Donf (Jul 11, 2006)

dilal said:


> I would suggest Casio as well, but they don't use sapphire crystals in that price range. They excel in movement design though, better than both Seiko and Citizen, IMHO.


Why oh why would you dig that up??????


----------



## dilal (Sep 5, 2011)

Donf said:


> Why oh why would you dig that up??????


Scary picture. No idea what you mean though.


----------



## kauaijim (May 12, 2013)

Dagaz Cav with date. $450. Outstanding watch.


----------



## dtcbnd03 (Feb 27, 2014)

My vote is Citizen

I was just in the same boat looking for my first nice watch in this price range. I initially started looking at Seiko and there's clearly a lotta love for those watches in this thread. But then I just got drawn to the Citizen eco drives and never looked back. Lots of trendy and classic styles to choose from. Every one of their watches have amazing reviews on amazon and I really like the fact I'll never have to change the battery. Only decision left was the overall look I wanted and whether I wanted all the extra bells and whistles like perpetual calendar, chronograph, atomoic timekeeping etc.

I eventually decided on the Citizen Men's AT4008-51E Perpetual Chrono A-T Watch mostly because of looks, size 42mm and the added features of perpetual calender, chronograph, atomic time, etc. And at 20% off with Amazon coupon code if you sign up for watch/jewelry emails and an extra 10% off due to amazon promo (total of 30% off) you can't beat the price. So started at $390 but with discount I got it for $272. Haven't gotten the watch yet but I tried it on at Kohls and its just awesome!!! so excited to get it and I think I might get hooked on watches after this one arrives!


----------



## Jefferson Faudan (May 13, 2012)

bulova is i think under citizen now... you can't go wrong with a citizen or bulova... but citizen over seiko, i prefer seiko... for bulova, it's best to look for the older generation of bulova... i tried purchasing the new ones mostly from asia... they seem "light" compared to the older bulova's.... older one's are also more sturdy looking


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Seiko, Citizen, Hamilton, Casio, Timex, Victorinox, Orient, Swatch, Bulova are all fine watch brands in that range. There are probably others too, but I don't know that range very well.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Apr 30, 2005)

It's a zombie thread folks. Bye-Bye.


----------

